# chihuahua breeders



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I would like to breed my little girl to keep a pup and my family and friends are all interested in having one, I was just wondering what the best age for breeding, how weight and size comes into it etc.

Lola is 1year old now I am in no hurry to breed her though and want what is best for her.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> I would like to breed my little girl to keep a pup and my family and friends are all interested in having one, I was just wondering what the best age for breeding, how weight and size comes into it etc.
> 
> Lola is 1year old now I am in no hurry to breed her though and want what is best for her.


Definately wait till Lola is at least 18 months old, ideally 2 years old. My Chihuahua had her first puppy on Wednesday morning, & she is 2 years old. My bitch is very small & dainty, & the stud dog I used was bigger than her, nothing too huge, but still bigger. When she went into labour, her first pup was stillborn, & she had to have a ceasarian section for the second pup, which was alive. The pups were a good size, but if we breed Lolly again in the future, we will find a stud dog who is more her size, to avoid getting pups that are too big.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a stud already lined up for when she is ready, he is tiny aswell as I am fully aware that breeding a larger chi with her would maybe cause her problems.

How often do chi's come into season? if it is every 6months she would be due to come into season in december and then again in june to which she would be 19months.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

shiftylou said:


> I have a stud already lined up for when she is ready, he is tiny aswell as I am fully aware that breeding a larger chi with her would maybe cause her problems.
> 
> How often do chi's come into season? if it is every 6months she would be due to come into season in december and then again in june to which she would be 19months.


Lolly comes into season normally just under every 6 months, as due to their small size, Chihuahuas often do things a bit earlier than the larger breeds.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

I havent bred chi's (i own a few though) but have had a lot of discussions with very experienced, well-respected breeders to get some advice on these very issues for when the time comes to breed ours.

Those breeders only use bigger bitches for breeding, any that are considered too small are not bred from as it can put mum and pups at serious risk. The "rule" is to put bigger bitches to smaller dogs to produce desirable sized puppies.

Its important to get her tested for luxating patellas, and make sure the stud is tested too. This is a problem within the breed. Our imported stud has also had eye and heart screening as is standard in america, but i dont think its done so much over here. Make sure to put her to a good quality stud (theres plenty about for very reasonable stud fees) and not just use a local dog because its convenient. Chi's are being very overbred at the moment because they are a bit of a fad so there are some rubbish quality ones out there. The best thing to do is to go to a show and look at the dogs there to see what type/lines you want as there is some variation in the breed. You need to make sure the stud's conformation compliments your bitch to produce the best possible pups, theres no point breeding poor quality just because you havent done your homework.

Would you be breeding to keep a pup to show? Or just to supply them as pets? Im always wary of recommending someone breed from their dogs (especially a breed like chi's) just as pets. It is a huge risk for your bitch, you have the very real chance of losing her AND the pups if something goes wrong. Its not something anyone wants to think about, but if you are going to breed you have a responsibility to think about the worst case scenario. If you're wanting a pup just because your bitch is lovely and you want another like her its best to go back to her breeder and buy another pup as theres no guarantee your bitches pups will take after her at all. And I personally would never put my bitches through a litter just because other people want one, I only ever breed to produce my next show dog and to further my own lines. Its not something to be undertaken lightly at all and i'd always advise you to find a "mentor" experienced in the breed to be on call, so to speak, if you have any problems.

Sorry for the very long reply :blush: But i've been breeding dogs for a few years now and unfortunately it is not all wonderful and easy and theres a lot of preparation that goes into it. Well done for having the sense to get some advice before actually mating her though, very sensible way of approaching it :2thumb:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Myjb23 said:


> I havent bred chi's (i own a few though) but have had a lot of discussions with very experienced, well-respected breeders to get some advice on these very issues for when the time comes to breed ours.
> 
> Those breeders only use bigger bitches for breeding, any that are considered too small are not bred from as it can put mum and pups at serious risk. The "rule" is to put bigger bitches to smaller dogs to produce desirable sized puppies.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the reply, I have infact been putting money away for any complications if they were to arise. I would love to have a chocolate and tan chi and the stud I have lined up has these genes in his lines, he is also of excellent lines, well natured and a fantastic little boy! Just as my little girl is  I may even keep more than one pup as I have plenty of room and time for more  

When she is of age etc the vet would sure tell me if she is all clear for breeding? 

I think the time would be more likely at the end of next year as I do plan on going on holiday during the summer next year and these times may clash with her either while she is carrying or has pups and I would like to leave her without me.

I would love to see your pictures of your chi's! Most people up here in scotland keep long haired chi's but I do prefer short haired myself.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Having only ever bred larger breeds except for one litter of yorkies, then not for years now, it wouldn't be the expense of any problems that occurred that would worry me with chi's andother 'tinies' it would be losing the bitch/pups.
I once bred a 5 pound yorkie bitch to a 3 pound stud and got two very big pups and the bitch needed a section. I lost one and the other was over 6 pounds at maturity! They were the one and only small breed litter I ever bred.

Also just because the stud may have the 'genes' in his pedigree you are not guaranteed to get the colour you would like in the litter.

How big is your bitch?
As said above smaller breeds are usually bred from the larger bitches that would not be small enough to show and therefore have more chance of giving birth naturally.

Personally if I were looking for a particular colour of chi, considering their small litter size, I'd not put her at risk but do as advised and go back into her pedigree and find a pup from her lines in the colour of your choice. Supposing there are choc and tan in her pedigree of course.

At least with thinking about and asking for advise in advance of breeding you have the time to consider everything. Good on you for thinking about it so far in advance.: victory:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

shiftylou said:


> Thank you for the reply, I have infact been putting money away for any complications if they were to arise. I would love to have a chocolate and tan chi and the stud I have lined up has these genes in his lines, he is also of excellent lines, well natured and a fantastic little boy! Just as my little girl is  I may even keep more than one pup as I have plenty of room and time for more
> 
> When she is of age etc the vet would sure tell me if she is all clear for breeding?
> 
> ...


 
Never trust a vet for advice about breeding. My vets are brilliant and if we ever have any emergencies they are always fantastic, BUT, I would never turn to them for breeding advice. I always go to breeders who have plenty of experience in the breed as they are the experts. Ideally you need someone involved in the breed (preferably a judge) to assess your bitch and let you know if she is ok for breeding, this is what we have done with ours usually.

I may be wrong as im not as up on my chi genetics, but i believe chocolate is a recessive gene so unless one parent was chocolate you'd be highly unlikely to get choc puppies even if it is in the pedigree in previous generations, i believe both parents have to carry the gene. If you specifically want a choc you'd be best buying a pup, though do be aware that as the colour is not popular in the show ring, it may well not be bred from the best lines so may not be the best quality pup you could find. Lots of research is necessary!

If you do have a litter you will have to make sure there is someone with her 24/7 for the first few weeks as they require a lot of attention, especially if mum doesnt take to it all immediately. They are hard work! :lol2:

I put a thread up with pics of my chi's a little while ago but im on my phone so not able to link to it :blush:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

saxon said:


> Having only ever bred larger breeds except for one litter of yorkies, then not for years now, it wouldn't be the expense of any problems that occurred that would worry me with chi's andother 'tinies' it would be losing the bitch/pups.
> I once bred a 5 pound yorkie bitch to a 3 pound stud and got two very big pups and the bitch needed a section. I lost one and the other was over 6 pounds at maturity! They were the one and only small breed litter I ever bred.
> 
> Also just because the stud may have the 'genes' in his pedigree you are not guaranteed to get the colour you would like in the litter.
> ...


I have spoke to a far amount of breeders in and around my area, they have never had any problems breeding there chi's but I obviously worry that breeding small dogs does have its dangers, so researching as best as I could to find out if she is able to breed or not is the best way to find out.

When I weighed her last time when she was 10months she was 4lbs I think she still has to fill out but as for growing im guessing she has fully grown.



Myjb23 said:


> Never trust a vet for advice about breeding. My vets are brilliant and if we ever have any emergencies they are always fantastic, BUT, I would never turn to them for breeding advice. I always go to breeders who have plenty of experience in the breed as they are the experts. Ideally you need someone involved in the breed (preferably a judge) to assess your bitch and let you know if she is ok for breeding, this is what we have done with ours usually.
> 
> I may be wrong as im not as up on my chi genetics, but i believe chocolate is a recessive gene so unless one parent was chocolate you'd be highly unlikely to get choc puppies even if it is in the pedigree in previous generations, i believe both parents have to carry the gene. If you specifically want a choc you'd be best buying a pup, though do be aware that as the colour is not popular in the show ring, it may well not be bred from the best lines so may not be the best quality pup you could find. Lots of research is necessary!
> 
> ...


I spoke to a women who shows long haired chi's down in england, she herself had bred chihuahua's for years and has 13 of her own but has not bred for a long time. She had said when she met lola once she had filled out and matured she would be breedable, as for the chocolate genes in her i would have to contact the breeder to find out, I have her papers but they just have names on them not colours. 

I would think they would be hard work but its hard work I would be willing to take on if I could keep 1 or 2


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Something worth thinking about is that the majority of pedigree dogs homed as pets are not breeding quality. If you bought your dog from a good breeder, and they sold her as a pet, it is unlikely she is suitable for breeding from.

If you're serious about breeding, you need to start off with good healthy dogs from health tested lines. The amount of people who assume because their dog has papers, that means it's breeding quality, is unbelievable. Usually they're not, and with risky birthing mums like chis, is it really worth it?

You could always offer to foster for a chi rescue if you love chis - or if you're dead set on breeding, make sure you start off with the best dog(s) possible, rather than making do with what you've got. :2thumb:


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Doesnt everyone get there animals as 'pets'? 

She has no endorsments on her and wasnt to be kept as a pet only from the breeder.

Lola is of show quality but I wish not to show her as she can be shy around groups of people and I wouldnt wish to put her in that type of situation.

Never heard of these chi fosters? I would love to have some more details on these though.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

im planning on breeding my chihuahua too in a few years when sapphires old enough, im going to be keping the pups too, i love them lol, so if you do go ahead please would you let me know how it goes 

tthese are mine although if sappy doesnt get bigger than bandit he wont be daddy haha...


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Also check that they are both healthy without any physical 'faults' like any slightly over shot jaws etc, I've heard of one pet chi on the forum with an overshot jaw and I think this is quite common in smaller breeds, as someone else said luxated patella is quite prevelant in chi's as well.
My Mam has a chi X, he's quite big, who has luxated patella and an overshot jaw!.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

lola has had a full check over and is perfect except she needs to gain a little weight as she can be fussy with her food sometimes.

There isnt many stud's in my area so will have to travel to find the right one for her, she can be shy around new dogs not sure how the process goes with the mating but unsure if she will actually want to be taking by the dog? Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Only dogs of good temperaments should be bred - you mention shyness twice - shy with people and shy with dogs - to me in doggy terms, - shy equates with nervousness - I am not sure that this is ideal breeding temperament.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree with Julie. You also say all of your friends and family are interested in having one, but chihuahua's don't often have litters bigger than around two?


I'm not saying definately don't breed, just saying take you're time to really think about it and research.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

i think my males got a slighty overshot jaw??? (top is a bit longer than bottom?) but if my bitch gets bigger than him i am still usin him as father, tbh dont think it matters if were keepin pups, whats the usual size of litter? my breeder said it was 2-3, but bandits from a litter of 6 an sapph was the only one as her sister died, im hoping she will have 3, my mum wants one and we'd like to keep 2 x


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

sasha199112 said:


> i think my males got a slighty overshot jaw??? (top is a bit longer than bottom?) but if my bitch gets bigger than him i am still usin him as father, tbh dont think it matters if were keepin pups, whats the usual size of litter? my breeder said it was 2-3, but bandits from a litter of 6 an sapph was the only one as her sister died, im hoping she will have 3, my mum wants one and we'd like to keep 2 x


I'm absolutely gobsmacked:bash:

Yes it makes a difference whether you were to keep all pups or not.
It would mean you are breeding dogs that are going to, possibly, give birth to pups that may have problems.
Overshot and undershot jaws cause dental issues later in life which is a big issue if you ask me and it does 'matter'!
Also if your bitches litter sibling died you may be breeding from a line that has difficulty with birthing anyway. Along with a dog who is from a large litter, implying his parents were probably bigger chi's anyway, so that in itself could cause issues with the bitch giving birth.

At least the OP is thinking hard about the reasons for breeding her bitch and not saying, when the bitch is only weeks old, that her bitch is going to have a litter irrelevant of whether she can find a suitable dog or the bitch is suitable to breed from!
Good on the OP for looking into it so early and not just jumping on the 'breeding wagon' as has been said poor little chi's are becoming the 'in' tiny breed to be bred lately...poor things.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

saxon said:


> I'm absolutely gobsmacked:bash:
> 
> Yes it makes a difference whether you were to keep all pups or not.
> It would mean you are breeding dogs that are going to, possibly, give birth to pups that may have problems.
> ...


 

Great post:notworthy:


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

saxon said:


> I'm absolutely gobsmacked:bash:
> 
> Yes it makes a difference whether you were to keep all pups or not.
> It would mean you are breeding dogs that are going to, possibly, give birth to pups that may have problems.
> ...


 i have to say my boy has no problems dental or in anyway not 100% if he has an overshot jaw, my vet has never said anythin when he had his checks for his first studding an his pups are all 'normal' just from the way people describe it, he may have cos his top teeth seem further over than his bottom, and sapphs sister died cos she got sat on by a cockerpoo!!
im not stupid we breed bigger dogs, just dont want to breed my littlies to make money just would like a few more chihuahua'sn my boy is the only one iv met thats not timid, n like i said i will only use him if sapphire makes 6lb if she doeesnt it will be another smaller male that we will use, as a a local breeder has said she will let us use her male free if we let her use our staff, which seems reasonable, 
but as the ones iv got are really nice dogs, i think they should make nice pups... also we picked our chi bitch carefully, she has 'large' parents her mum was 8lb and her dad wasnt really small he was about 4-6lb 

im not stupid and obviously weve thought about breedin otherwise i wouldnt of payed a fortune for the bloody dog, and drove 40 miles to visit her and pick her up, 
im not a fan of 'breed standards' andim not to bothered whether my pups have stubby noses, apple or fawn heads, big or small, as long as there healthy n happy:gasp:


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

i like pets not show dogs, hence why we breed mini labradoodles, not poodles


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

*OP,*

*I'm very sorry for gratecrashing your thread but these things need to be said if the posts are true.*
*I truly will not reply to this poster again after this I promise.*




sasha199112 said:


> i have to say my boy has no problems dental or in anyway not 100% if he has an overshot jaw, my vet has never said anythin when he had his checks for his first studding an his pups are all 'normal' just from the way people describe it, he may have cos his top teeth seem further over than his bottom, *and sapphs sister died cos she got sat on by a cockerpoo!!*
> 
> *Very carefully bred and cared for then???......:bash:*
> 
> ...


*Very responsible....NOT*:bash:



Shell195 said:


> Great post:notworthy:


*I rarely reply to posts like this but hell when I do they understand what I agree with and what I don't..*



sasha199112 said:


> *i like pets not show dogs, hence why we breed mini labradoodles, not poodles*


*So along with the staffs, unregistered without health checks, starting to breed chi's, unreg and unhealth checked you also breed labradoodles?*

*I'm afraid I've not seen reference in any threads mentioning your labs, poodles or labradoodles...I thought you had a couple of staffs, the chi's and a xbreed?*

*I'm off from this thread now because I really think this poster lives in cloud cookooland.*


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have to agree with Saxon about Sasha(whatever number)! 

Plus, Bandit is not a good example of a Chihuahua, as he lacks the apple-dome head of the breed. If there was any doubt about an over-shot jaw, breeding from him should not be considered.

And whats a *mini* labradoodle???


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

my staffy has had all checks hips eyes heart tested too n he's full pedigree and got the best temp of any staff iv ever met, my lab is a lab x dalmation, she was bred purposely by the lady i got her from to be 'small' so that when she is bred to a mini poodle her pups will be true miniture, i signed a contract to say she could be used i their breeding programme when i bought her, n she's a brilliant dog... my staffy is mainly used a stud as i gave my bitch to a friend, but she will have one litter to him next year before she is spayed, im only breedin my chi's to keep the pups as pets, they wont be sold or anythin!! and i cant say i make profit on any previous litters after paying for enough royal canine to feed a horse, frontline, drontal, vet checks, vaccs, puppy pacs, insurance, i only breed my dogs cos i love pups, n i still keep in touch with the family that bought my pic of litter 
i think your pretty rude considering you know nothing about me, if you did you would know my dogs are happy healthy loved and well cared for

anybody can breed dogs as long as their are homes for the pups


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I have to agree with Saxon about Sasha(whatever number)!
> 
> Plus, Bandit is not a good example of a Chihuahua, as he lacks the apple-dome head of the breed. If there was any doubt about an over-shot jaw, breeding from him should not be considered.
> 
> And whats a *mini* labradoodle???


 i am not bothered if he isnt a good example of the breed, we dont love him any less and we wont love his pups less either, i could take your point if i was going to sell the pups for top wack prices, but they will be kept as family pets...
mini labradoodle is a lab x with a miniture or toy poodle, as some people like the propper labradoodle but cant cope with their size, best of both worlds, they look exactly the same just half the size, most breeders recomend crossing the a spaniel and then breeding back out again to create a small lab but the breeder i know uses a small strain of dalmations insted to cross out to, they look more similar


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I do not think the vast majority of people should be breeding Staffordshire Bull Terriers, but as we have seen many times on here, people will breed them anyway, despite the enormous Green Mile occupied by countless Staffys in rescue at the moment, just waiting for their day with the final needle!

How does breeding a Labrador with a Dalmation result in a smaller dog? And crossing that dog with a miniature Poodle just makes mongrel puppies, not labradoodles!


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

sasha199112 said:


> my staffy has had all checks hips eyes heart tested too n he's full pedigree and got the best temp of any staff iv ever met, my lab is a lab x dalmation, she was bred purposely by the lady i got her from to be 'small' so that when she is bred to a mini poodle her pups will be true miniture, i signed a contract to say she could be used i their breeding programme when i bought her, n she's a brilliant dog... my staffy is mainly used a stud as i gave my bitch to a friend, but she will have one litter to him next year before she is spayed, im only breedin my chi's to keep the pups as pets, they wont be sold or anythin!! and i cant say i make profit on any previous litters after paying for enough royal canine to feed a horse, frontline, drontal, vet checks, vaccs, puppy pacs, insurance, i only breed my dogs cos i love pups, n i still keep in touch with the family that bought my pic of litter
> i think your pretty rude considering you know nothing about me, if you did you would know my dogs are happy healthy loved and well cared for
> 
> anybody can breed dogs as long as their are homes for the pups


I'm afraid I give up........it's like talking to an alien race.
So that's yet another dog gone from your household in the last few weeks?
How many is it you have got rid of lately? Backtrack your posts!

I agree I may 'know' nothing of your true life but if what I've read in your posts were true, which I highly doubt, you do need to rethink what you are typing.

There is a saying....a liar needs a long memory....even on a forum.

And yes 'anyone can' breed dogs but not 'everyone should' breed dogs whether there are homes for the pups or not.
I'm not saying 'you' shouldn't breed dog at all just that you do need to research and maybe breed more suitable speicmens.

Now I'm leaving this thread as it belongs to a member who is actually thinking responsibly and living in the real world.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> I do not think the vast majority of people should be breeding Staffordshire Bull Terriers, but as we have seen many times on here, people will breed them anyway, despite the enormous Green Mile occupied by countless Staffys in rescue at the moment, just waiting for their day with the final needle!
> 
> How does breeding a Labrador with a Dalmation result in a smaller dog? And crossing that dog with a miniature Poodle just makes mongrel puppies, not labradoodles!


 
This member is a 'very young' person........you know the ones who think they know better than everyone even though they haven't hit 20 yet....:whistling2:



I know...I know....... not every 'young person' is like that.:2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

saxon said:


> This member is a 'very young' person........you know the ones who think they know better than everyone even though they haven't hit 20 yet....:whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> I know...I know....... not every 'young person' is like that.:2thumb:


Ah, well will that young person's parent's be ok with keeping a whole litter of Chihuahuas? A good friend of mine breeds Chihuahuas, & one of his bitches recently had 7 puppies in one litter, which is huge for a Chi. Will Sasha's family be ok with this many puppies as permanent fixtures?


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I am not going to say too much on here ,but i admire the OP for researching before she breeds her chihuahua. As for Sasha i am gobsmacked I have a pedigree miniature poodle which is a pet not a show dog and I am horrifed that they think to breed a miniature poodle to a lab cross and call it a mini labradoodle is ok. Young or not it is just so flabbergasting I wont even say what I truly feel as i would end up being banned


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im very confused. I dont understand how crossing a lab with a dalmation makes a small breed dog. Surely this is asking for trouble if this dog is then crossed with a minature poodle as the possibly huge pups could be very hard for the bitch to pass resulting in a c-section.
When I get a pedigree animal even if I travel far and pay lots of money for it I always neuter them as being a good example of the breed doesnt mean they have to be bred from


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

sasha199112 said:


> my staffy has had all checks hips eyes heart tested too n he's full pedigree and got the best temp of any staff iv ever met, my lab is a lab x dalmation, she was bred purposely by the lady i got her from to be 'small' so that when she is bred to a mini poodle her pups will be true miniture, i signed a contract to say she could be used i their breeding programme when i bought her, n she's a brilliant dog... my staffy is mainly used a stud as i gave my bitch to a friend, but she will have one litter to him next year before she is spayed, im only breedin my chi's to keep the pups as pets, they wont be sold or anythin!! and i cant say i make profit on any previous litters after paying for enough royal canine to feed a horse, frontline, drontal, vet checks, vaccs, puppy pacs, insurance, i only breed my dogs cos i love pups, n i still keep in touch with the family that bought my pic of litter
> i think your pretty rude considering you know nothing about me, if you did you would know my dogs are happy healthy loved and well cared for
> 
> anybody can breed dogs as long as their are homes for the pups


You know, you keep saying you're not stupid, but then contradicting yourself. Sorry love, you are stupid. Firstly - that last sentence proves you should go and boil your head, but have you tried re-reading your own posts? You cant use punctuation, you never use a capital letter, never mind an apostrophe. "iv" instead of "I've", I mean, did you go to school at all, or just stay home and backyard breed your dogs?



sasha199112 said:


> i am not bothered if he isnt a good example of the breed, we dont love him any less and we wont love his pups less either, i could take your point if i was going to sell the pups for top wack prices, but they will be kept as family pets...
> mini labradoodle is a lab x with a miniture or toy poodle, as some people like the propper labradoodle but cant cope with their size, best of both worlds, they look exactly the same just half the size, most breeders recomend crossing the a spaniel and then breeding back out again to create a small lab but the breeder i know uses a small strain of dalmations insted to cross out to, they look more similar


You mean a mongrel then. So you're scamming people too. How much do you charge for your lab x dalmation x poodle x and do their owners know you've ripped them off?

What a complete and utter chav numpty, the reason why so many dogs DIE every day right here on our forum...


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

:mf_dribble:


LisaLQ said:


> You know, you keep saying you're not stupid, but then contradicting yourself. Sorry love, you are stupid. Firstly - that last sentence proves you should go and boil your head, but have you tried re-reading your own posts? You cant use punctuation, you never use a capital letter, never mind an apostrophe. "iv" instead of "I've", I mean, did you go to school at all, or just stay home and backyard breed your dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have to say you are the rudest person that iv ever met, i dont use punctuation on here, cos its abloody forum im not writin a formal letter, i do not stay at home i have a full time job!!!! im not sure what makes me a chav either although i wouldnt really find it offensive...
google australian labradoodle, this is how they breed them, labradoodles arnt just straight forward cross between a lab n a poodle because they would be too unhealthy, tess has been very well bred from good parents and i havnt had a litter from her yet as she has just turned 2, the lady i got her from will be helping as she is taking some pups to go back into her breeding project and its one of her dogs she will be bred to, a small miniture party poodle, and there probably wont be any left to sell as i volunteer for PAT dogs with my staffie, n weve already promised to donate 3 pups to them when they reach 5 months.
although i do know that the breeder of tess charges along the lines of £500 for her pups, which is 'cheap' compared to other miniture labradoodles, who are bred from a normal mini poodle n an huge lab, so the pups are quite big... tess's will be small, just a bit bigger than a staffy


when you grow up in a family of breeders it becomes a way of life, my mum breeds pie bald staffies
my nan bred short haired german sheps n
my gran breeds persians, and hopefully BSH's soon

i wouldnt breed them for a profit as there isnt any profit to be made anyway, n my bitches wont be having more than 2 litters, zeya the staff is def only having one, an i will be keeping my chi's, so i rreally dont see the problem

my pets are well looked after and i have good family and friends around for support, i treat them like children, theres no way i would use my animals to make money, 

an just to add that tess's stud is a bit smaller than her, so she should have no problem in whelp


please take a look at yourselfs before really laying into me, i can take critisism as well as the next person, but everyone on here seems very rude, opinionated and basically horrible... wish id never found this forum, will stick to the reptic sections!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

sasha199112 said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> i have to say you are the rudest person that iv ever met, i dont use punctuation on here, cos its abloody forum im not writin a formal letter, i do not stay at home i have a full time job!!!! im not sure what makes me a chav either although i wouldnt really find it offensive...
> google australian labradoodle, this is how they breed them, labradoodles arnt just straight forward cross between a lab n a poodle because they would be too unhealthy, tess has been very well bred from good parents and i havnt had a litter from her yet as she has just turned 2, the lady i got her from will be helping as she is taking some pups to go back into her breeding project and its one of her dogs she will be bred to, a small miniture party poodle, and there probably wont be any left to sell as i volunteer for PAT dogs with my staffie, n weve already promised to donate 3 pups to them when they reach 5 months.
> ...


 
Im very curious about Australian labradoodles as the only ones I can find dont mention dalmations, can you direct me with a link please


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> I am not going to say too much on here ,but i admire the OP for researching before she breeds her chihuahua. As for Sasha i am gobsmacked I have a pedigree miniature poodle which is a pet not a show dog and I am horrifed that they think to breed a miniature poodle to a lab cross and call it a mini labradoodle is ok. Young or not it is just so flabbergasting I wont even say what I truly feel as i would end up being banned


 just to correct myself the pups after another 2 gens will be AUSTRALIAN MINATURE LABRADOODLES. look them up they are different to a normal labradoodle, if she has any pups left for sale (which i doubt) they will be sold for around the 300-500 mark as they are not the finnished article, after another 2 generations they will then sell for £1000-£2000 but i really dont care as that will have nothing to do with me then as tess's breeder will be doing that not me


i just have to say that my pups will be kept not sold so if i wanted to breed my staffy to my chihuahua that would be my business


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sasha199112 said:


> :mf_dribble:
> 
> i have to say you are the rudest person that iv ever met, i dont use punctuation on here, cos its abloody forum im not writin a formal letter, i do not stay at home i have a full time job!!!! im not sure what makes me a chav either although i wouldnt really find it offensive...
> google australian labradoodle, this is how they breed them, labradoodles arnt just straight forward cross between a lab n a poodle because they would be too unhealthy, tess has been very well bred from good parents and i havnt had a litter from her yet as she has just turned 2, the lady i got her from will be helping as she is taking some pups to go back into her breeding project and its one of her dogs she will be bred to, *a small miniture party poodle*, and there probably wont be any left to sell as i volunteer for PAT dogs with my staffie, n weve already promised to donate 3 pups to them when they reach 5 months.
> ...


Im replying to the text in bold above!

Whats a small miniature party poodle???

£500 for a mongrel? Thats cheap??? :gasp:

Staffys shouldn't be being bred at the moment!!! :bash:

You will be keeping the Chihuahua puppies but they will be bred from a dog that has an over-shot jaw! :naughty:

:blowup:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

why the hell would you want to breed more staffies when 6 out of every ten staffys and staffy crosses are pts before their 4th birthday!have you not checked the classifieds and seen how many there are and the trouble ppl are having selling them!did u not watch panorama.selfish girl


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry, but 'small miniature party poodle'... 

The image I currently have in my head is hilarious!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> Sorry, but 'small miniature party poodle'...
> 
> The image I currently have in my head is hilarious!


:lol2: the life & soul of every canine get-together!!!


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

pippainnit said:


> Sorry, but 'small miniature party poodle'...
> 
> The image I currently have in my head is hilarious!


 lol prob same as i did before i met him ( a dancing poodle???) 
its just a miniature poodle thats 2 different colours, eg black n white lol


iv had enough arguin, in a couple of years ill post pics of my 'mongrels' 
an as far as staffys go, iv never ever seen a 'proper' staffy in a shelter there always cross breeds, if no one breeds real staffies then were would we get them!! had enough now


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

and as for austrailian labradoodle the first labradoodle was 'made' in austrailia anyway as an assitance dog for a blind person who was allergic to dogs


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Boo hoo, the backyard breeder thinks I'm rude. I really will cry into my mince pies this Christmas knowing that. Aww shucks.

Or does the truth hurt a little?

I'm trying to work out what's Australian about a labrador crossed with a dalmation.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have looked and see no mention of dals in the lines and to me to breed a miniature poodle to a lab cross is wrong you dont get small labs that are right for breeding to a miniature poodle I am sorry if this offends but I dont see how you can justify this cross and what the hell is a small miniature party poodle i have seen many a miniature poodle as I have had both a miniature poodle and a miniature poodle x yorkshire terrier for over 10 years and have kept and bred dogs for over 20 years and there is no such thing as a small mini poodle you get toys minis and then standards and they are all classed with in this system. I am sorry but i find your whole attitude irresponsible and as much as have had a run in or two with LisaLQ I must admit I do actually agree with her and everyone else on here who finds you this way.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: the life & soul of every canine get-together!!!


I'm imagining it wearing a top hat and carrying a cane and doing jazz hands (paws) at every opportunity. All the while being both conveniently small _and_ miniature enough to fit in a party bag.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

ami_j said:


> and as for austrailian labradoodle the first labradoodle was 'made' in austrailia anyway as an assitance dog for a blind person who was allergic to dogs


 thats true but the propper ausie doodles are bred differently, sposedly to make them, healthier n friendlier or somethin, not 100percent sure, but google them n you can read the difference for your self


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> I'm trying to work out what's Australian about a labrador crossed with a dalmation.


Maybe a bit of Dingo thrown in for good luck? :whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

pippainnit said:


> I'm imagining it wearing a top hat and carrying a cane and doing jazz hands (paws) at every opportunity. All the while being both conveniently small _and_ miniature enough to fit in a *party bag*.


You mean a DOGGY bag!!! :lol2:


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

you need to look again the plenty of 'proper' staffies in pounds and being destroyed daily when im on the comp i will even find you examples


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

So well said Ami-j and it is such a shame that people are still breeding them at this time and in this climate where they are giving such a bad reputation, it realy does make me wonder what they are thinking


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sammy1969 said:


> So well said Ami-j and it is such a shame that people are still breeding them at this time and in this climate where they are giving such a bad reputation, *it realy does make me wonder what they are thinking*


"Money money money, must be funny, in a rich man's world"


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sasha199112 said:


> thats true but the propper ausie doodles are bred differently, sposedly to make them, healthier n friendlier or somethin, not 100percent sure, but google them n you can read the difference for your self


no they werent the original was a standard poodle with a guide dog brood bitch , wouldnt they of called the dalabradoodles? no wonder the creator regrets making them with all the stupid names and untested crosses being sold for more than tested pedigrees


sammy1969 said:


> So well said Ami-j and it is such a shame that people are still breeding them at this time and in this climate where they are giving such a bad reputation, it realy does make me wonder what they are thinking


i dont think they do think , i really dont


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

Anyone who thinks that no "proper" staffys are in pounds look at these...on death row....
Pounddogs - Death Row Dogs

all going to die if rescue spaces cant be found...rescue places are short


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

ami_j said:


> no they werent the original was a standard poodle with a guide dog brood bitch , wouldnt they of called the dalabradoodles? no wonder the creator regrets making them with all the stupid names and untested crosses being sold for more than tested pedigrees
> 
> i dont think they do think , i really dont


 no were did i say ausies are the original version your right there not, there the improve version, and as for makin money, and like someone to explain how i make mponey from my dogs??? my chihuahua pups will be kept, my labx pups are being donated to PAT dogs as i volunteer for them, and so will half the staff pups, the other half belong to my friend as its her dog, i have the male... never mind the facts my dogs have cost me in exsess of £2000 to buy not to mention there keeping costs

wish i wasnt so argumentative, got to stop now its farr to boring, going taking my poor neglected over bred money making dogs for a walk!!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sasha199112 said:


> no were did i say ausies are the original version your right there not, there the improve version, and as for makin money, and like someone to explain how i make mponey from my dogs??? my chihuahua pups will be kept, my labx pups are being donated to PAT dogs as i volunteer for them, and so will half the staff pups, the other half belong to my friend as its her dog, i have the male... never mind the facts my dogs have cost me in exsess of £2000 to buy not to mention there keeping costs
> 
> wish i wasnt so argumentative, got to stop now its farr to boring, going taking my poor neglected over bred money making dogs for a walk!!!!!


no whatim saying is they were originally from australia , made in austrailia anyway so calling dogs with another breed in in australian labradoodles seems odd...and with the health issues dalmatians can have i wouldnt of thought they would of been a suitable breed at all. i never said you made money from your dogs 

staffys have litters of 7-10 and can have more your really going to keep 5 staffys as well as the father and your other dogs...good luck with that bullbreeds are notorious for not getting on with other bull breeds of the same gender. why not rescue a couple of staffys facing death if you want more so much? selfish...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sasha199112 said:


> i volunteer for PAT dogs with my staffie, n weve already promised to donate 3 pups to them when they reach 5 months.





sasha199112 said:


> my labx pups are being donated to PAT dogs as i volunteer for them, and so will half the staff pups


Thats changed!


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

ami_j said:


> no whatim saying is they were originally from australia , made in austrailia anyway so calling dogs with another breed in in australian labradoodles seems odd...and with the health issues dalmatians can have i wouldnt of thought they would of been a suitable breed at all. i never said you made money from your dogs
> 
> staffys have litters of 7-10 and can have more your really going to keep 5 staffys as well as the father and your other dogs...good luck with that bullbreeds are notorious for not getting on with other bull breeds of the same gender. why not rescue a couple of staffys facing death if you want more so much? selfish...


 luckily my staffs get on with anythin, my mum breed piebald staffs n she has 4 she's lucky to cos they all get on aswell... i wont be keepin any of the staff pups (well maybe one if i can twist my OHs arm) iv promised to donate some to PAT dogs so they will have a home for life, n weve already secured a home for 3 more before there even bred, i wouldnt offer my buster to stud with her if i wasnt sure that the pups will have homes, 

i have to say im not sure why tess was bred with dal in her as like i said she was already part of breeding programme when i bought her, butiv seen a dog from one of her previous litters, bred in the same way, n its a really nice dog, if i had 1000 to spare i would of had that too


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

forgive me for being thick but i thought PAT animals where volunteers pets? cos im hoping to start going through the process with one or two of my ferrets and there staying mine not being 'donated' to them, no matter how good the cause!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

miss_ferret said:


> forgive me for being thick but i thought PAT animals where volunteers pets? cos im hoping to start going through the process with one or two of my ferrets and there staying mine not being 'donated' to them, no matter how good the cause!


I thought that too! All the PAT animals I have ever seen were owned by people who volunteered their pets for the scheme, the animals were still pets owned by their owners & were never adopted by the PAT scheme.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> forgive me for being thick but i thought PAT animals where volunteers pets? cos im hoping to start going through the process with one or two of my ferrets and there staying mine not being 'donated' to them, no matter how good the cause!


Thats what I was always lead to believe. As far as know they are taken by the owners to the place where they will be used not given to the service at all.
It is a voluntary service where owners take their pets to help those with illness or disability or to te lederly so they can interact with them


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

miss_ferret said:


> forgive me for being thick but i thought PAT animals where volunteers pets? cos im hoping to start going through the process with one or two of my ferrets and there staying mine not being 'donated' to them, no matter how good the cause!


 yeh you can keep them, i do that with my staffie buster, he loves it, but yeh you can donate pups aswell it just meens keeping them untill they are 5 months old, which will be a pain but well worth it, it'll be nice to think that buss's pups are helping people change their opinion of the breed


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

miss_ferret said:


> forgive me for being thick but i thought PAT animals where volunteers pets? cos im hoping to start going through the process with one or two of my ferrets and there staying mine not being 'donated' to them, no matter how good the cause!


thats how it works...i think im bowing out of this one , seeing as pure fiction and nonsense seems to be being used as a defence


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> I thought that too! All the PAT animals I have ever seen were owned by people who volunteered their pets for the scheme, the animals were still pets owned by their owners & were never adopted by the PAT scheme.


 they will be pets owned by people? its just that i will be giving them to registered volunteers who will then use them as the pat dogs as they get older, better than sellin them on to whoever


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Never heard of handing dogs over for PAT. My friend had a PAT dog, she was most definitely her own pet.

Cant see anything on the website that might clarify that, but someone else might:
Welcome to Pets As Therapy


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sasha199112 said:


> they will be pets owned by people? its just that i will be giving them to registered volunteers who will then use them as the pat dogs as they get older, better than sellin them on to whoever


so your breeding your chihuahua, your staffy and your lab cross whatever to give away as pat dogs...what if they fail? just because the fathers temperement is great doesnt mean that the pups will..yes temperement helps but you will get pups with different personalities. so whathappens if the pups you donate are unsuitable...needle in the leg and try again?


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

ami_j said:


> so your breeding your chihuahua, your staffy and your lab cross whatever to give away as pat dogs...what if they fail? just because the fathers temperement is great doesnt mean that the pups will..yes temperement helps but you will get pups with different personalities. so whathappens if the pups you donate are unsuitable...needle in the leg and try again?


 IM NOT DONATING MY CHIHUAHUA's theyre getting kept as pets an one will be going to my mum... if they dont 'make it' i would have them back but they are being given to real people that otherwise probably wouldnt afford to buy a dog, so they would probably keep them regardless. 
the other pups from other litters wont be mine, the other staffy pups belong to afriend, n the other lab pups are going back to tess's breeder,
i know enough people that would snatch my hand off for a puppy like my dog, he's a neighbourhood favouirite


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sasha199112 said:


> IM NOT DONATING MY CHIHUAHUA's theyre getting kept as pets an one will be going to my mum... if they dont 'make it' i would have them back but they are being given to real people that otherwise probably wouldnt afford to buy a dog, so they would probably keep them regardless.
> the other pups from other litters wont be mine, the other staffy pups belong to afriend, n the other lab pups are going back to tess's breeder,
> i know enough people that would snatch my hand off for a puppy like my dog, he's a neighbourhood favouirite


if you cant afford a couple of hundred for a dog , then how can you afford the food, neutering,jabs,beds, collars, leads, vet care etc that your dog needs. i think your seriously missing the point here. if the people in your neighbourhood wants staffys theres plenty in rescue, and even better rescue will do the jabs and neutering for you. good temperement in staffs isnt unique your just as likely to get a nice tempered dog from rescue than you are from breeding your dog


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

just before someone else gets in: if they cant afford a dog how are they going to afford it when the almost inevitable large vets bill eventually arrives? 

i had a list a mile long for people who wanted to buy ferret kits from me as i wouldnt sell the parents. people dropped out, life happened. as it was i had 6 out of 10 needing homes. i could only find a good home for 2 of them so 4 ended up staying here. lesson learnt and i doubt il be breeding again for a very long time if ever.

ETA: ami types quick


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

i dont believe that money really comes into it with owning a dog, aslong as you can afford a few quid a month for insurance etc or if all else fails turn to the pdsa, i think lowincome families sometimes offer the most love... one of our recues went to a lady who's just reovering from cancer, he get seriously pampered and we get to see him all the time


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

sasha199112 said:


> i dont believe that money really comes into it with owning a dog, aslong as you can afford a few quid a month for insurance etc or if all else fails turn to the pdsa, i think lowincome families sometimes offer the most love... one of our recues went to a lady who's just reovering from cancer, he get seriously pampered and we get to see him all the time


Woah there. No-one would argue that money buys love, but it pays vet bills, inoculations, spaying and neutering. What _right_ does someone without money to care for it have to own an animal? Insurance doesn't cover everything and the charities are to help in genuine hardship, not every Joe who thinks their pet's vet care should be paid for by others.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

diamondlil said:


> Woah there. No-one would argue that money buys love, but it pays vet bills, inoculations, spaying and neutering. What _right_ does someone without money to care for it have to own an animal? Insurance doesn't cover everything and the charities are to help in genuine hardship, not every Joe who thinks their pet's vet care should be paid for by others.


this :no1:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

sasha199112 said:


> i dont believe that money really comes into it with owning a dog, aslong as you can afford a few quid a month for insurance etc or if all else fails turn to the pdsa, i think lowincome families sometimes offer the most love... one of our recues went to a lady who's just reovering from cancer, he get seriously pampered and we get to see him all the time


I'm sorry but turning to the pdsa or rspca is not always an option I am on a low income and I don't qualify for either and I can't afford insurance for my dogs as money doesnt go that far and I have jsut had to shell out over £500 on my dogs so money does come into it and for alot more people than you imagine. Now admittedly none of my pets want for anything but to hea you say this make sme so damn angry as so many animals suffer because people cannot truly afford them. I am disabled and receive benefits and asmuch as I love having my pets I would never breed them to make money as there are just not enough forever homes out there for any offspring I could of produced, I care for my pets and would not want to see any of there offspring end up in a rescue or shelter because i was irresponsible enough to breed from them


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> if you cant afford a couple of hundred for a dog , then how can you afford the food, neutering,jabs,beds, collars, leads, vet care etc that your dog needs. i think your seriously missing the point here. if the people in your neighbourhood wants staffys theres plenty in rescue, and even better rescue will do the jabs and neutering for you. good temperement in staffs isnt unique your just as likely to get a nice tempered dog from rescue than you are from breeding your dog


Well you just breed your staffy & get your money back from selling the pups don't you? :crazy:

:bash:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Did people miss my post here?
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../605844-chihuahua-breeders-6.html#post7456092


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

IMO the PDSA (and similar) are for people who got their pets, THEN fell on hard times. Not those people who dont have money and want a pet and expect to rely on it.

And that's coming from someone on benefits who has paid for her pets treatment despite being eligible for the PDSA, because they're MY pets and MY responsibility.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> IMO the PDSA (and similar) are for people who got their pets, THEN fell on hard times. Not those people who dont have money and want a pet and expect to rely on it.
> 
> And that's coming from someone on benefits who has paid for her pets treatment despite being eligible for the PDSA, because they're MY pets and MY responsibility.


 i am not on benefits my self n my pets are insured anyway but just sayin that just cos people have less money or live on benefit doesnt meen they wouldnt care for a pet as well as anyone else, thats all


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

I agree with you on that, but I do think that giving pets away because folks cant afford to pay for them is potentially dangerous for that dog.

We're on benefits and managed to scrape together the £200 donation for our dog (since passed on), and his many vets bills. If these people are expecting a dog for free, they're not likely to be scraping money together for anything else either. It's something I'd definitely be talking to them about. Especially when it comes to neutering/vaccinating and getting insurance.

TBH, I wouldn't home a rat to someone who couldn't get a tenner together for them, if I bred dogs they'd have to come up with it, otherwise it'd just prove they dont want them that badly.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

LisaLQ said:


> I agree with you on that, but I do think that giving pets away because folks cant afford to pay for them is potentially dangerous for that dog.
> 
> We're on benefits and managed to scrape together the £200 donation for our dog (since passed on), and his many vets bills. If these people are expecting a dog for free, they're not likely to be scraping money together for anything else either. It's something I'd definitely be talking to them about. Especially when it comes to neutering/vaccinating and getting insurance.
> 
> TBH, I wouldn't home a rat to someone who couldn't get a tenner together for them, if I bred dogs they'd have to come up with it, otherwise it'd just prove they dont want them that badly.


 there not total strangers, iv met them whilst doin the volunteer work, so i know they will be looked after n doin a good thing aswell... they would of bought them, but with the amount of work they do for the group, i cant charge them lol, ill make sure they'v had vaccs an neutered etc first, thats why im keepin them till 5 months, wen there old enough... there giving me £50 each towards the vet costs too, i know its just a token gesture but it does meen a lot really x


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Did people miss my post here?
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru.../605844-chihuahua-breeders-6.html#post7456092


I ddint see that in amongst the other posts but you are right it has changed makes you wonder doesnt it


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> I ddint see that in amongst the other posts but you are right it has changed makes you wonder doesnt it


 says the same thing???


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

No it doesnt maybe you should check what you put yourself


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

no need, i dont need to prove anythin, my puppies no the truth


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Well that says it all really and i am not making any further comment as it just isnt worth getting banned for


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Sasha's dogs have been changed/exchanged more often than some peoples underwear!
AS has her breeding experience and the breeds her Nan or Gran, I know these are two different rellies, have/do breed.
Her dogs temperaments have also changed as she said in one post that she could not leave the staffs with the tinies or in fact each other and had to get rid of one for aggression, sorry it was two dogs.
She had/she now has not a female staff.
She had/she now has not a cairn x 'something or other'.
She had/ she now has not a staff x thing.
She had/she now has not a rottie.

All this in the last few weeks reading her threads/posts?

She has said she 'breeds' chi's and also that she would like to start breeding chi's. That she breeds staffs and also that they have not had a litter!

I also wonder why such a fantastic 'breeding project' bitch like Tess would be 'sold' to a pet home? Surely such a bitch would stay with the project 'owner' until such time as she is deemed unsuitable or in fact bred from?

By the way I asked for info of the PAT dogs scheme a year ago and they do not entertain dogs under 18-19 months with first stage basic training and they must be neutered so her staff is no PAT dog!

Lets leave her to grow up for a few years in the hope that this is a mad attempt to 'fit in'.........Sasha you will fit in a lot better if you tell the truth instead of your fictional stories.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

sammy1969 said:


> Well that says it all really and i am not making any further comment as it just isnt worth getting banned for


thats good cos i think its bed time now, you wont get banned im not goin to start runnin to admin, cos people have an opinion, everyone's entitled to one


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sasha199112 said:


> no need, i dont need to prove anythin, my puppies no the truth


You said in one post that you were giving 3 staffy puppies to PAT, then in another post a bit later, you said you were giving half of the staffy & mongrel puppies to PAT.


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> You said in one post that you were giving 3 staffy puppies to PAT, then in another post a bit later, you said you were giving half of the staffy & mongrel puppies to PAT.


 3 will more than lickelly be half she's a dog not a fish


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

you are right, they are technically mongrels but thats the way an australian labradoodle is bred, but they are cutest mongrels you will see believe me


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sasha199112 said:


> 3 will more than lickelly be half she's a dog not a fish


Staffy litters can number from 4 to 12! You originally said you were donating 3 Staffy pups to PAT. Then you later said you were donating half of the Staffy pups & the mongrel pups too!


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

saxon said:


> Sasha's dogs have been changed/exchanged more often than some peoples underwear!
> AS has her breeding experience and the breeds her Nan or Gran, I know these are two different rellies, have/do breed.
> Her dogs temperaments have also changed as she said in one post that she could not leave the staffs with the tinies or in fact each other and had to get rid of one for aggression, sorry it was two dogs.
> She had/she now has not a female staff.
> ...


Well said


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

sasha your not related to anyone called meg by any chance are you?


----------



## sasha199112 (Nov 13, 2010)

my mum is a breeder os staffies
my nan was a breeder of sheps an other hpobby breeds
n my gran breeds cats, persians

i have posted loads... of pics of the dogs iv had n the ones iv got, unless iv just copies n pasted pics n pasted them into my house?
and no pat dogs dont have to be neutered unless theyv not noticed my dogs dangly bits?? 

i have to say that theres a lot of really nice geuine people on here that have helped me no end, 1 even drove to my house to help me sort my beardie viv, and then theres some that like to pic fault. you can all say what you want, do what you want, cos i certainly will :mf_dribble:

if i wanted to buy a farm of staffies n churn out 20 litters a year that would be MY BUSINESS thanks everyone


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ami_j said:


> sasha your not related to anyone called meg by any chance are you?


:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

sasha199112 said:


> my mum is a breeder os staffies
> my nan was a breeder of sheps an other hpobby breeds
> n my gran breeds cats, persians
> 
> ...


It would be the council's business too! :whistling2:


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

Lmao makes you wonder doesn't it?


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

sasha199112 said:


> my mum is a breeder os staffies
> my nan was a breeder of sheps an other hpobby breeds
> n my gran breeds cats, persians
> 
> ...


It sounds like a business to me too. Do you declare your earnings?

Just out of interest, what is a "hobby" breed?

And please can I ask you to consider typing real words for those of us who really struggle to read "ov" and "iv" and "no" instead of "know".

I've never understood typing "ov" - it's no shorter than spelling it correctly. My sister came up with a great word the other day for this kind of text talk (and let's face it, some people actually TALK like this too), she calls it "chavinese".


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

I wasnt' saying you didn't have the dogs, at some time, just that you no longer have them now.

You also said i one thread that one of your grandparents bred chi's and yorkies I beleive. I may be wrong as it may have said they were crossbreeds. I am also interested in what a hobby breed is as well....
In mice a show mouse is of great type, standard and health and a hobby is usually of unsuitable size, not to any standard and most lines carry some form of health issue!
Maybe that is what a 'hobby' breed pup is?

And yes Pat dogs have to be neutered
They are also temperament tested so if your staff is aggressive of dominant with dogs, as you mentioned in another post, then he would fail no matter what his other 'qualities' were.

I must say also that no one at all has challenged your love and care for your dogs , they all look very happy and healthy, they just commented on your lack of logic and sense as to breeding them.

You show in your posts no consideration for the pups you would produce, whether it were litter afer litter, or indeed just one litter of staffies!
It really is no good loving the pups and loving being involved in their being here but also in their care after they are rehomed.

I will re-itterate.....

Just start another 'hello' thread and forget the threads and posts you have made about your dogs and your wish to breed them...we'll pretend we never read them and we can all start again!

We'd love to meet your dogs again in another vain where they are not going to be bred from and used to fulfil your inate need to bring unwanted puppies, well by the time they are 3 months old they'll be unwanted, into the world....

Honestly people on here are usually fine if your threads and posts are sensible.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

All I can say is WOW 8 whole pages of arguements etc etc etc. 

Anyways not interested in any of it to be honest.






JulieNoob said:


> Only dogs of good temperaments should be bred - you mention shyness twice - shy with people and shy with dogs - to me in doggy terms, - shy equates with nervousness - I am not sure that this is ideal breeding temperament.


My chi has a great temperment everyone I know who meets her comments on how she is an angel compared to alot of other small dogs they have met. She is shy around larger breed dogs mainly(who wouldnt be as she is tiny!) She has only met a pug who lives with us, another male chi and a yorkie and got along fine with them all after she got used to them in a few hours. She loves cats! I think due to her dainty size most dogs shes come into contact with are clumsy and when playing jump on her which she doesnt appreciate! 

As for shyness around people this is only with large groups of people i had took her to a large car boot sale and she didnt like the hustle of all the people there, have never tried her in a situation like that again. she loves her walks in the park and meeting the walkers.

Her mum and dad who i met arent shy chi's either.



Daisyy said:


> I agree with Julie. You also say all of your friends and family are interested in having one, but chihuahua's don't often have litters bigger than around two?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am aware litters can vary in size my friends and family know this aswell but I dont think this matters with the general question here. I have been researching for the past 6months on breeding, speaking to breeders etc and making sure I would be doing it properly hence the post.


Thanks for all the info everyone has gave me, some nice tips etc. If anyone knows of any chocolate chihuahua breeders please be in touch, travelling any distance isnt a problem and if I dont breed my chi is like to get a little choc girl instead.

Also can a mod please close this thread seems a bit pointless now it has been hijacked.


----------

